# Lodore Flow for a Dory



## denali1322 (Jun 3, 2013)

I've only run Lodore at 800, 2000 and 3000. I hit things all the time at 800 so would say no way. 2,000 is still low enough that you will hit some stuff. 3,000 is getting much better. I've never floated a Dory, but assume you don't want to be hitting things regularly. I don't think flows are expected to come up above 2,000 for rest of this year so unless you are an expert with that Dory, I wouldn't go at this level, although I'm sure some will chime in that they have. I'm only an intermediate level boater and would want something more forgiving at these flows.


----------



## barry hatch (Mar 26, 2006)

*Lodore flow for Dory*

Looks like the flows will be 1800 to 2,000cfs. So the answer is maybe. Depends on the type of dory you are planning to run: and how durable your hull is. Do you have durable chines, or just naked glass? If you have a 18 ft Briggs type with several passengers , you'll need close to 3,000 cfs. On the other extreme, if you had a 16ft. Don Hill type drift boat with composite chines you could get by with 1,200cfs Still you would need to be experienced at running hard hulls in rocky channels. Last Sept. I ran my 14ft decked wood & glass wide bottom McKinzie hull at 1400cfs and I wouldn't go any lower. Upper Disaster and Hells Half are pretty bony. So is S.O.B. in Split Mtn.

Hope this helps, Happy Boating!


----------



## barry hatch (Mar 26, 2006)

Hell's Half


----------



## gcbighorn (Aug 12, 2016)

I would want for 4500 CFS with the 17 1/2 foot double ender that I run. You would want to be an experienced dory boatman to pull it off even at that level cleanly, and it would help if the boat were loaded lightly. Upper Disaster and Hell's Half would require you to be exactly on your chosen line without missing a stroke.


----------



## asleep.at.the.oars (May 6, 2006)

Don't do what he did


----------



## tteton (May 16, 2014)

daaaaauuuummmmm!


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

I've run Lodore 3 times from typical mid/late summer flows of 850-1100 daily fluctuations up to 2600. Each time in a rubber raft or cat. I own a wide Briggs dory but wouldn't take it down at any of those levels. IMO lower Hells, upper/mid Triplet, and most of the right to left move in SOB would be very tough to get through w/o some chine or bottom dings. Plenty of other spots for problems - some of Disaster plus there are sleeper rocks all over the river which blend fairly imperceptibly with the slightly green water. Hell, I think I may have bumped more rocks on the last few miles below Inglesby to Split on our last trip than the rest of the river. Admittedly, hot, tired and getting a little lazy. 

I do know of several dory dogs who frequently run Gates but they have the lines down and are just better than me. Such is life. 

Jon


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

asleep.at.the.oars said:


> Don't do what he did


Can't tell from the pic. Is that Winnie's?


----------



## asleep.at.the.oars (May 6, 2006)

Yes, Winnie's
The NPS ended up flying it out. 
I was told when I received those pics that the owner had an hour before been bragging on how easy rowing a dory through Lodore is.


----------



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

asleep.at.the.oars said:


> Yes, Winnie's
> The NPS ended up flying it out.
> I was told when I received those pics that the owner had an hour before been bragging on how easy rowing a dory through Lodore is.


He forgot to knock on his wood boat. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## boatbjammin (Mar 16, 2015)

I just got off Lodore Monday. Water was at a pretty forgiving level. I think just over 2K every day. I was in a 14' pig of a raft drafting about 7" fully loaded. Didn't hit any rocks. Don't know exactly what a dory drafts, but it's got to be more nimble than a raft, anyhow. Lower part of Hell's 1/2 was a bit tricky/boney... but everything else was pretty clean.


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

asleep.at.the.oars said:


> Yes, Winnie's
> The NPS ended up flying it out.
> I was told when I received those pics that the owner had an hour before been bragging on how easy rowing a dory through Lodore is.


Jeez, Winnie's!


----------

